# Reputazione documentata: Sì o No?



## Quibbelqurz (3 Agosto 2010)

*Reputazione documentata: Sì o No?*

Altra sorgente di polemiche: dare o non dare una spiegazione alla reputazione?


----------



## Buscopann (3 Agosto 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Altra sorgente di polemiche: dare o non dare una spiegazione alla reputazione?


Assolutamente si.  Mi aiuteranno a crescere :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## Daniele (3 Agosto 2010)

Secondo me più che la firma è la spiegazione del voto che conta per far comprendere il difetto. Una valutazione negativa accompagnata da solo una firma può voler dire disapprovazione, ma per che motivo? Come si è visto il motivo faida interna esiste e quindi sarebbe preferibile evitare alimentare questi sistemi che la "democazia" a tutti i costi porterebbero.
Così come è adesso funziona bene, ecco magari ricalcolerei un poco il meccanismo per il ban tipo che si può avere un ban piccolo anche se si prendono tanti voti negativi tutti di seguito senza andare in negativo (ma come piccola ammenda e basta).


----------



## Lettrice (3 Agosto 2010)

Scrivo in chiaro quello che mi urta, se ne ho voglia:carneval:


----------



## tinkerbell (3 Agosto 2010)

Si, se non disgiunta da firma, altrimenti no...perchè spesso non attinente al post ma al giudizio che si ha sulla persona!


----------



## oscuro (3 Agosto 2010)

*Insomma*

Io capisco la buona volontà.....ma il sistema mi sembra troppo articolato e fallace....!Perchè?Perchè inevitabilmente si lascia troppa disrezionalità a noi utenti.....!Purtroppo siam ai ferri corti...ed è inevitabile che si finisca per segnalare sempre chi è dall'altra parte.......!Un esempio?Pensate mai che un Persa possa segnalare un eteocle nonostante scriva 99 nefandezze su 100?Pensate mai che io possa segnalare una Anna?Questo è un buon sistema...quando vige serenita e onestà intellettuale....!Qui fra fazioni,nostalgici,contiguità,collusioni.....dai onestamente non è il clima più adatto....!!La mia idea è sempre la stessa:UNA PERSONA STABILE METALMENTE...ONESTA,SERENA,OGGETTIVA,INSOMMA UN GIOVANNI O UNA BRUJA A MODERARE..SE PREFERITE TUTTO QUELLO CHE NON ERA FEDIFRAGO!:rotfl:Senza polemica....!


----------



## Minerva (3 Agosto 2010)

siamo a casa tua, fai tu.
è come dire agli ospiti : fate come se foste a casa vostra ..ma alcuni hanno un concetto di casa che cozza con quello degli altri e sono distruttivi ...quindi?
sai che sono per l'assenza di censura  e per l'automoderazione nel senso che ognuno si assume la responsabilità di non degenerare.
visto che ciò non è possibile lascerei la palla a chi paga le bollette di codesto luogo
che poi, alla fine ...così è comunque


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io capisco la buona volontà.....ma il sistema mi sembra troppo articolato e fallace....!Perchè?Perchè inevitabilmente si lascia troppa disrezionalità a noi utenti.....!Purtroppo siam ai ferri corti...ed è inevitabile che si finisca per segnalare sempre chi è dall'altra parte.......!Un esempio?Pensate mai che un Persa possa segnalare un eteocle nonostante scriva 99 nefandezze su 100?Pensate mai che io possa segnalare una Anna?Questo è un buon sistema...quando vige serenita e onestà intellettuale....!Qui fra fazioni,nostalgici,contiguità,collusioni.....dai onestamente non è il clima più adatto....!!La mia idea è sempre la stessa:UNA PERSONA STABILE METALMENTE...ONESTA,SERENA,OGGETTIVA,INSOMMA UN GIOVANNI O UNA BRUJA A MODERARE..SE PREFERITE TUTTO QUELLO CHE NON ERA FEDIFRAGO!:rotfl:Senza polemica....!


Attribuisci l'appartenenza a gruppi e le conseguenze in modo del tutto arbitrario.
Pensa che anche alle medie se la compagna del cuore aveva fatto qualcosa di sbagliato glielo dicevo.
Magari non in pubblico.
Del resto non ho risposto in pubblico neanche ad altre nefandezze.
Ai tempi di chen ho ritenuto che non rispondere fosse il metodo migliore per non rinforzare i comportamenti negativi, ma altri non pensavano lo stesso e alcuni ritenevano di voler ignorare o non alimentare solo i comportamenti negativi e, poiché nessuno (neppure tu...che pure ti impegni) scrive solo fesserie o nefandezze tutto il tempo, il sistema (di ignorare) non funziona perché le risposte a post ragionevoli compensano e rafforzano chi vuole divertirsi provocando.
Continuo a pensare che ignorare sia però il metodo migliore in caso di scontri diretti in quanto parteciparvi non fa altro che offrire un pubblico agli stessi e darne maggiore pubblicità.
Quello che ho votato in privato non lo sai.
Ma quel che è certo (così mi è stato risposto esplicitamente) è che senza l'intervento di admin nessuno sarebbe stato bannato, perché il sistema non lo consente.


----------



## Grande82 (3 Agosto 2010)

credo sia opportuno motivare, specificando agli utenti che la segnalazione deve essere MOTIVATA e RELATIVA ALLO SPECIFICO POST.
Se un utente riceve motivazioni spiacevoli come 'ti ho votato perchè qualunque cosa scrivi sei cretina' vorrei poterlo segnalare all'amministrazione che, sapendo da chi provengolono tali messaggi, al 3/4 messaggio di tal tenore prenda seri provvedimenti.
Chiedo troppo?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Agosto 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> credo sia opportuno motivare, specificando agli utenti che la segnalazione deve essere MOTIVATA e RELATIVA ALLO SPECIFICO POST.
> Se un utente riceve motivazioni spiacevoli come 'ti ho votato perchè qualunque cosa scrivi sei cretina' vorrei poterlo segnalare all'amministrazione che, sapendo da chi provengolono tali messaggi, al 3/4 messaggio di tal tenore prenda seri provvedimenti.
> Chiedo troppo?


 Allora è demandare la  moderazione all'amministrazione.
Per post offensivi è presente ormai da tempo la possibilità di segnalarli.
Cosa che non ho mai visto come "ce lo dicooo", ma come collaborazione in quanto spetta sempre all'amministrazione poi valutare il post segnalato e i provvedimenti eventuali senza essere tenuto a renderne conto a chi ha fatto la segnalazione.


----------



## tinkerbell (3 Agosto 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> credo sia opportuno motivare, specificando agli utenti che la segnalazione deve essere MOTIVATA e RELATIVA ALLO SPECIFICO POST.
> Se un utente riceve motivazioni spiacevoli come 'ti ho votato perchè qualunque cosa scrivi sei cretina' vorrei poterlo segnalare all'amministrazione che, sapendo da chi provengolono tali messaggi, al 3/4 messaggio di tal tenore prenda seri provvedimenti.
> Chiedo troppo?


Oh, finalmente qualcuno che inmodo più conciso del mio (ioproprio non ci riesco!) ha espresso ciò che intendevo e volevo dire: se dici "hai scritto una cagaat con la quale mi trovo in disaccordo. Tuzzabanchi Nicola" io capisco che Nicola si trova in disaccordo con me e non per questo ce l'ho con lui anzi, magari ne convengo anche io che spesso siamo proprio nel pensiero su opposti fronti.... se Tuzzabanchi Nicola mi scrive e si firma "mi stai sulel palle quindi qualsiasi cosa scrivi mi ribalza" oppure scrive "." oppure offende decontestualizzando il post inriferimento solo alla mia persona, se permetti ha ABUSATO del dono fatto dall'amministratore di giudicare e scegliere....


----------



## Mari' (3 Agosto 2010)

*Partecipanti: **11*.



Perche' cosi pochi?

​


----------



## Grande82 (3 Agosto 2010)

in tre ore 11 voti non sono pochi... magari la gente sta riflettendo, poi darà la propria opinione. O magari in molti sono neutrali....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Partecipanti: **11*.​
> 
> ​
> Perche' cosi pochi?​
> ​


 Risposta da ottimista: è il 3 agosto

Risposta da pensamale: se rispondono solo in pochi, chi sono quelli che fanno salire il punteggio degli utenti?


----------



## Mari' (3 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Risposta da ottimista: è il 3 agosto
> 
> Risposta da pensamale: se rispondono solo in pochi, *chi sono quelli che fanno salire il punteggio degli utenti?*



Anime Pie!!!



O meglio spiriti liberi, non condizionati, difficilmente manipolabili 


:mrgreen: :rotfl: :mrgreen:​


----------



## tinkerbell (3 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Risposta da ottimista: è il 3 agosto
> 
> Risposta da pensamale: se rispondono solo in pochi, chi sono quelli che fanno salire il punteggio degli utenti?


 In effetti...


----------



## oscuro (3 Agosto 2010)

*Persa*

Persa sai bene che non è così e ti ripeto non ho voglia di polemizzare....!Eteocle ha fatte degli interventi raccapriccianti...e ti sei sempre astenuta....spesso sei intervenuta nei miei.....dai facciam tutti così!!:up:


----------



## Papero (3 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Persa sai bene che non è così e ti ripeto non ho voglia di polemizzare....!Eteocle ha fatte degli interventi raccapriccianti...e ti sei sempre astenuta....spesso sei intervenuta nei miei.....dai facciam tutti così!!:up:


Addirittura Eteocle c'è chi l'ha "reputato" positivamente! E l'ha pure ammesso... secondo il mio punto di vista chi ha dato voti positivi ad Eteocle in quella discussione dove lui ha usato parole vomitevoli sarebbe da bannare, magari a tempo ma sarebbe da sbattere fuori.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Agosto 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Addirittura Eteocle c'è chi l'ha "reputato" positivamente! E l'ha pure ammesso... secondo il mio punto di vista chi ha dato voti positivi ad Eteocle in quella discussione dove lui ha usato parole vomitevoli sarebbe da bannare, magari a tempo ma sarebbe da sbattere fuori.


Sarei proprio curioso di conoscere quali Nick hanno votato positivamente Eteocle. Non parlo per interesse personale, ma per il bene del forum sia chiaro!


----------



## Lettrice (3 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sarei proprio curioso di conoscere quali Nick hanno votato positivamente Eteocle. Non parlo per interesse personale, ma per il bene del forum sia chiaro!


Perche' tu dai i voti al nick o a quello che scrivono?

Anche tu scrivi qualche post degno degno di approvazione, Eteocle puo' aver fatto lo stesso


----------



## Lettrice (3 Agosto 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> in tre ore 11 voti non sono pochi... magari la gente sta riflettendo, poi darà la propria opinione. O magari in molti sono neutrali....


Infatti io sono neutrale, non me ne potrebbe calar di meno.

I voti negativi che ho ricevuto erano tutti dati a cazzo... anche quelli positivi a dire il vero:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (3 Agosto 2010)

*Io*

Io son di parte....però faccia tanta fatica a ricordare una cosa sensata scritta da eteocle..:rotfl::rotfl:!Eppure non ho una brutta opinione di lui....pensa che sia il classico individuo che ci và di mezzo per colpa di altri....insomma il cazzone che paga sempre per la sua igenuità!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Papero (3 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Perche' tu dai i voti al nick o a quello che scrivono?
> 
> Anche tu scrivi qualche post degno degno di approvazione, Eteocle puo' aver fatto lo stesso





Lettrice ha detto:


> Infatti io sono neutrale, non me ne potrebbe calar di meno.
> 
> I voti negativi che ho ricevuto erano tutti dati a cazzo... anche quelli positivi a dire il vero:rotfl:


Io ti ho dato un voto negativo per la stronzata che hai scritto prima e quindi non era dato a cazzo. Uno che augura la morte e vuol pisciare sulla tomba di qualcuno va votato negativamente. stop

non ricordo di aver letto niente scritto da Eteocle che mi potesse far minimamente pensare di dargli un voto positivo


----------



## oscuro (3 Agosto 2010)

*Papero*

Papero io però ti inviterei ad una riflessione:uno che vuol pisciare su una tomba è una persona con dei gravi disagi mentali.....ha senso segnalarlo negativamente?:rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (3 Agosto 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Io ti ho dato un voto negativo per la stronzata che hai scritto prima e quindi non era dato a cazzo. Uno che augura la morte e vuol pisciare sulla tomba di qualcuno va votato negativamente. stop
> 
> non ricordo di aver letto niente scritto da Eteocle che mi potesse far minimamente pensare di dargli un voto positivo





oscuro ha detto:


> Papero io però ti inviterei ad una riflessione:uno che vuol pisciare su una tomba è una persona con dei gravi disagi mentali.....ha senso segnalarlo negativamente?:rotfl:



Eppure ... c'e' a chi piace, MAH!


----------



## oscuro (3 Agosto 2010)

*marì*

No dai...è stato usato....piace a chi?ma dai...!!:up:


----------



## Lettrice (3 Agosto 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Io ti ho dato un voto negativo per la stronzata che hai scritto prima e quindi non era dato a cazzo. Uno che augura la morte e vuol pisciare sulla tomba di qualcuno va votato negativamente. stop
> 
> non ricordo di aver letto niente scritto da Eteocle che mi potesse far minimamente pensare di dargli un voto positivo


Vedi, votato  a cazzo anche a 'sto giro. Non mi riferivo di certo a quegli scritti (che a dire il vero non ho neanche letto)... ma nel periodo precedente a quello non ha scritto tutte cazzate come dici tu, di conseguenza avra' preso anche voti positivi

Non ti rendo il voto negativo, anche se disapprovo il tuo modo di votare, ma sono contraria... come si fa a valutare negativamente un'opinione? Mah...


----------



## Mari' (3 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> No dai...è stato usato....piace a chi?ma dai...!!:up:



Piace, piace Oscu'  non fare il cazzone


----------



## oscuro (3 Agosto 2010)

*Mari*

Complimentoni.....allora a tutti quelli che si son compiaciuti!!!Però a me manca leggere le sue stronzate...!!:rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (3 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Complimentoni.....allora a tutti quelli che si son compiaciuti!!!Però a me manca leggere le sue stronzate...!!:rotfl:


Masochista! :voodoo:


----------



## Minerva (3 Agosto 2010)

troppi sondaggi che non fanno altro che creare discussioni sul perché si discute.
se c'è bisogno di creare un sistema per bannare qualcuno significa che non c'è un'utenza capace di rimanere in armonia...ora, come si può pretendere che gli stessi decidano qualcosa concordando?


----------



## Grande82 (3 Agosto 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Io ti ho dato un voto negativo per la stronzata che hai scritto prima e quindi non era dato a cazzo. Uno che augura la morte e vuol pisciare sulla tomba di qualcuno va votato negativamente. stop
> 
> non ricordo di aver letto niente scritto da Eteocle che mi potesse far minimamente pensare di dargli un voto positivo





oscuro ha detto:


> Papero io però ti inviterei ad una riflessione:uno che vuol pisciare su una tomba è una persona con dei gravi disagi mentali.....ha senso segnalarlo negativamente?:rotfl:


 vi dimenticate che non si segnala la persona, ma il singolo scritto.
questo nella mente dell'admin, almeno.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Agosto 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> vi dimenticate che non si segnala la persona, ma il singolo scritto.
> questo nella mente dell'admin, almeno.


Faglielo capire eh? 
A "certa utenza" basta che lo capiscano quelle due e tre e siamo a posto. Ma tanto non lo capiranno. Capisci?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Grande82 (3 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Faglielo capire eh?
> A "certa utenza" basta che lo capiscano quelle due e tre e siamo a posto. Ma tanto non lo capiranno. Capisci?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 lo so!!! 
Accidenti, ma come si può fare?
Io mi ci danno, capisci?
E' terribile vedere che ci sbracciamo per spiegare, tutti noi qui, e poi non se ne esce, capisci?
terribile, terribile....


----------



## Lettrice (3 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> troppi sondaggi che non fanno altro che creare discussioni sul perché si discute.
> se c'è bisogno di creare un sistema per bannare qualcuno significa che non c'è un'utenza capace di rimanere in armonia...ora, come si può pretendere che gli stessi decidano qualcosa concordando?


L'armonia e' gia' troppo, basterebbe il buon senso


----------



## Spongebob (3 Agosto 2010)

*provo a chiedere soltanto*

ma quando ad eteocle è stato detto, in risposta ad un post in cui sicuramente era stato maleducato ma nel quale comunque non aveva parlato di fatto di cose personali se non delle caratteristiche della  personalità dell'utente marì, che si faceva mantenere dalle donne e aveva sia rapporti con uomini che con donne e sempre come risposta gli si posta un vecchio thread del vecchio forum dove un utente che non scrive più parla di una fantomatica persona che le telefona e manda sms e l'utente in questione parla di stalking e nel quale l'utente eteocle, ai tempi presente con altro nick, non veniva nemmeno nominato, i signori papero, contepinceton e oscuro dove erano?
e quando sempre parlando di fatti personali gli è stato detto, travisando e inventandosi particolari della sua storia che ne stravolgevano il senso o stravolgevandoli temporalmente dando un significato negativo a quei particolari stessi,  che la sua ex moglie lavorava come entraineuse in un locale privè e lì l'ha incontrata e conosciuta e che poi si è "intestato" la figlia di lei, i suddetti utenti dove erano?


----------



## Mari' (3 Agosto 2010)




----------



## contepinceton (3 Agosto 2010)

Spongebob ha detto:


> ma quando ad eteocle è stato detto, in risposta ad un post in cui sicuramente era stato maleducato ma nel quale comunque non aveva parlato di fatto di cose personali se non delle caratteristiche della  personalità dell'utente marì, che si faceva mantenere dalle donne e aveva sia rapporti con uomini che con donne e sempre come risposta gli si posta un vecchio thread del vecchio forum dove un utente che non scrive più parla di una fantomatica persona che le telefona e manda sms e l'utente in questione parla di stalking e nel quale l'utente eteocle, ai tempi presente con altro nick, non veniva nemmeno nominato, i signori papero, contepinceton e oscuro dove erano?
> e quando sempre parlando di fatti personali gli è stato detto, travisando e inventandosi particolari della sua storia che ne stravolgevano il senso o stravolgevandoli temporalmente dando un significato negativo a quei particolari stessi,  che la sua ex moglie lavorava come entraineuse in un locale privè e lì l'ha incontrata e conosciuta e che poi si è "intestato" la figlia di lei, i suddetti utenti dove erano?


Ma santa pace tu da dove sbuchi?
http://aforismi.meglio.it/aforisma.htm?id=509b


----------



## Spongebob (3 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma santa pace tu da dove sbuchi?
> http://aforismi.meglio.it/aforisma.htm?id=509b


non è elegante o nobile da parte di un conte rispondere ad una domanda con una domanda. Non è in grado di rispondere a due semplici domande?


----------



## Mari' (3 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma santa pace tu da dove sbuchi?
> http://aforismi.meglio.it/aforisma.htm?id=509b


Pinceton, e' la seconda armata  le truppe cammellate:







Pensavi che la storia fosse chiusa? ... sbagli, sta gente e' peggio delle piattole  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Spongebob (3 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Pinceton, e' la seconda armata  le truppe cammellate:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ho letto che l'utente eteocle è stato nominato diverse volte dopo che è stato bannato. la storia non è stata chiusa quindi. Perciò questo post è del tutto illogico e fuori tema.


----------



## Mari' (3 Agosto 2010)

*"Sciò Sciò Ciucciuè"*​ 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v3l8QyDtfT4


----------



## contepinceton (3 Agosto 2010)

Spongebob ha detto:


> non è elegante o nobile da parte di un conte rispondere ad una domanda con una domanda. Non è in grado di rispondere a due semplici domande?


Io rispondo per me.
Un conto è mostrare indignazione per le offese ricevute da Marì e per l'atteggiamento tenuto da questo utente nei miei confronti, un altro è scendere in campo su questioni di cui nulla si conosce e che io non posso verificare. Poi so che una signora come Marì non ha certo bisogno di tirapiedi per difendersi o peggio per affermare le sue ragioni. Ecco io ti ho risposto.
Ora se inizi a offendere tutto il forum capisce. 
Ok?


----------



## Spongebob (3 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io rispondo per me.
> Un conto è mostrare indignazione per le offese ricevute da Marì e per l'atteggiamento tenuto da questo utente nei miei confronti, un altro è scendere in campo su questioni di cui nulla si conosce e che io non posso verificare. Poi so che una signora come Marì non ha certo bisogno di tirapiedi per difendersi o peggio per affermare le sue ragioni. Ecco io ti ho risposto.
> Ora se inizi a offendere tutto il forum capisce.
> Ok?


mi ha risposto. qualunque cosa fosse stato fatto all'utente eteocle lei non si sarebbe mai indignato perchè aveva tenuto con lei un certo atteggiamento. capisco bene.
e non ho bisogno di padri che mi dispensino consigli, grazie.
Ok?


----------



## Mari' (3 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io rispondo per me.
> Un conto è mostrare indignazione per le offese ricevute da Marì e per l'atteggiamento tenuto da questo utente nei miei confronti, un altro è scendere in campo su questioni di cui nulla si conosce e che io non posso verificare. Poi so che una signora come Marì non ha certo bisogno di tirapiedi per difendersi o peggio per affermare le sue ragioni. Ecco io ti ho risposto.
> Ora se inizi a offendere tutto il forum capisce.
> Ok?



Pinceton la questione e': Hanno perduto il senso della vergnogna!

Uno arriva di primo pelo nel forum (se se, primo pelo ahahah) e la prima cosa che fa, viene a criticare me e ad appoggiare "forma di vita" :uhoh: questo sara' un altro "scagnozzo" del branco 

*VERGOGNATEVI!!!*​


----------



## contepinceton (3 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Pinceton la questione e': Hanno perduto il senso della vergnogna!
> 
> Uno arriva di primo pelo nel forum (se se, primo pelo ahahah) e la prima cosa che fa, viene a criticare me e ad appoggiare "forma di vita" :uhoh: questo sara' un altro "scagnozzo" del branco
> 
> *VERGOGNATEVI!!!*​


Basta non farsi intimorire no?
Quella volta Davide con un sasso atterrò Golia.:up:


----------



## Spongebob (3 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Basta non farsi intimorire no?
> Quella volta Davide con un sasso atterrò Golia.:up:


ma qualcuno ha cercatodi intimorire qualcun altro? dove esattamente?pensi che si possa intimorire qualcuno facendo delle domande?


----------



## Micia (3 Agosto 2010)

ho votato per una documentata.


ps. x papero. ti devo una ulteriore spiegazione perchè ho deciso cosi. 

Quando ho sostenuto Eteocle, non l'ho fatto ai suoi scritti, che ho stigmatizzato e in pubblico come in privato, ma intuendone il profondo malessere, e, invitandolo piu' volte a fare un passo indietro ho sostenuto dicevo attraverso il puntino verde la sua presenza nel forum , che evidentemente voleva essere bannata.
e questo nella speranza che si revvedesse nelle sue manifestazioni.

non lo ha fatto. 

stimando la sua intelligenza ho sperato che si ravvedesse, e invece,come ho già scritto, ha vinto  l'istinto.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Agosto 2010)

Spongebob ha detto:


> ho letto che l'utente eteocle è stato nominato diverse volte dopo che è stato bannato. la storia non è stata chiusa quindi. Perciò questo post è del tutto illogico e fuori tema.


Carissimo/a

mi sento di dire qualcosa in proposito, per quel che può servire.

Io sono entrata da poco nel forum, non conosco la storia di Eteocle e non sono andata a leggerla. Ti garantisco che sono stata pesantemente insultata da lui pur essendomi comportata sempre in modo gentile e accomodante nei suoi confronti.
Non so che turbe psichiche potesse avere, comunque si mostrava maleducato un pò con tutti.


----------



## Spongebob (3 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Carissimo/a
> 
> mi sento di dire qualcosa in proposito, per quel che può servire.
> 
> ...


un po' con tutti dici. evidentemente tu pensi che quelli con cui è stato maleducato formano il "tutti" di questo forum. 5 o 6 persone. e questo è significativo, forse, del fatto che è stato maleducato.


----------



## Spongebob (3 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ho votato per una documentata.
> 
> 
> ps. x papero. ti devo una ulteriore spiegazione perchè ho deciso cosi.
> ...


di quale malessere parli?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Agosto 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Altra sorgente di polemiche: dare o non dare una spiegazione alla reputazione?


Rispondo basandomi sulla reputazione ricevuta.

*Credo* di essere sempre stata corretta nei miei post, nel senso che non ho mai offeso nessuno volontariamente o usando parole ed espressioni pesanti

*Risultato*: utenti che spesso  non la pensano come me mi danno valutazioni positive e si firmano. Quando mi sono state date valutazioni negative, c'è sempre stata una spiegazione corretta e circoscritta al post in questione, a parte un paio di casi. A mia volta spiego le mie ragioni e mi firmo.
Si instaura un circolo virtuoso.

*Deduco che*: questo forum è abitato prevalentemente da persone intellettualmente oneste e intelligenti. Sono d'accordo con la spiegazione alla reputazione.


----------



## Micia (3 Agosto 2010)

Spongebob ha detto:


> di quale malessere parli?


chiedilo a lui.


----------



## Spongebob (3 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> chiedilo a lui.


no, lo chiedo a te che ne hai parlato. evidentemente devi essere informata direttamente da lui se pensi che abbia un malessere.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Agosto 2010)

Spongebob ha detto:


> un po' con tutti dici. evidentemente tu pensi che quelli con cui è stato maleducato formano il "tutti" di questo forum. 5 o 6 persone. e questo è significativo, forse, del fatto che è stato maleducato.


Vabbè, a me non interessano le beghe che può aver avuto in passato con altri. Uno che mi dà della zoccola preventivamente, solo perchè pensa che io faccio parte di una fantomatica cricca non mi sembra esattamente un signore.
Comunque, se sono in presenza dell'avvocato difensore di Eteocle mi avvalgo della facoltà di non rispondere.

:mexican:


----------



## Micia (3 Agosto 2010)

Spongebob ha detto:


> no, lo chiedo a te che ne hai parlato. evidentemente devi essere informata direttamente da lui se pensi che abbia un malessere.


senti bello :
 ho scritto che ho INTUITO.

a lui l'ho invitato ad abbozzare. nulla di piu'.

ora, se sei entrato per rompere un equilibrio che non c'è, 
da me non otterrai che il mio prossimo silenzio.
saluti.


----------



## Spongebob (3 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Vabbè, a me non interessano le beghe che può aver avuto in passato con altri. Uno che mi dà della zoccola preventivamente, solo perchè pensa che io faccio parte di una fantomatica cricca non mi sembra esattamente un signore.
> Comunque, se sono in presenza dell'avvocato difensore di Eteocle mi avvalgo della facoltà di non rispondere.
> 
> :mexican:


preventivamente significa dopo aver letto che sei sposata e che hai degli amanti e ben contenta di averli?
hai una strana idea della prevenzione allora.
Sei in presenza di una spugna, non di un avvocato


----------



## Papero (3 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Carissimo/a
> 
> mi sento di dire qualcosa in proposito, per quel che può servire.
> 
> ...


Quoto Chiara. Pure io sono stato ripetutamente e ingiustificatamente offeso da quel personaggino. Per questo non parlo con coloro che puzzano del suo clone.


----------



## Spongebob (3 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> senti bello :
> ho scritto che ho INTUITO.
> 
> a lui l'ho invitato ad abbozzare. nulla di piu'.
> ...


e così, tanto per non essere categorici, non è che avresti potuto intuire sbagliato?


----------



## Spongebob (3 Agosto 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Quoto Chiara. Pure io sono stato ripetutamente e ingiustificatamente offeso da quel personaggino. Per questo non parlo con coloro che puzzano del suo clone.


fai bene. meglio tacere quando non si ha nulla da dire più di quanto si è già detto.


----------



## Micia (3 Agosto 2010)

Spongebob ha detto:


> no, lo chiedo a te che ne hai parlato. evidentemente devi essere informata direttamente da lui se pensi che abbia un malessere.


senti:
 ho scritto che ho INTUITO.

e l'ho invitato ad abbozzare. nulla di piu'.


----------



## Spongebob (3 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> senti:
> ho scritto che ho INTUITO.
> 
> e l'ho invitato ad abbozzare. nulla di piu'.


questo l'hai già scritto. avevo già capito nel post precedente.


----------



## Micia (3 Agosto 2010)

Spongebob ha detto:


> e così, tanto per non essere categorici, non è che avresti potuto intuire sbagliato?


certo . si papero.

cosa dovrei fare? condannarmi perchè ho cercato di comprendere l'umanita di una persona?
siamo in tribunale? non me ne ero accorta.

ci sono gli spingiball usateli.ne avete facoltà. che problema c'è.


----------



## Micia (3 Agosto 2010)

Spongebob ha detto:


> questo l'hai già scritto. avevo già capito nel post precedente.


  e mi scuso . il pc. funziona ad minchiam.


----------



## Spongebob (3 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> certo . si papero.
> 
> cosa dovrei fare? condannarmi perchè ho cercato di comprendere l'umanita di una persona?
> siamo in tribunale? non me ne ero accorta.
> ...


ma nessuno, tantomeno io ti sto condannando di niente. forse però fare passare eteocle per un mentecatto con chissà quali profondi malesseri o turbamenti non è carino. non ne convieni?


----------



## Spongebob (3 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> e mi scuso . il pc. funziona ad minchiam.


non c'è bisogno di scusarsi. sei gentile però.


----------



## Micia (4 Agosto 2010)

Spongebob ha detto:


> ma nessuno, tantomeno io ti sto condannando di niente. forse però fare passare eteocle per un mentecatto con chissà quali profondi malesseri o turbamenti non è carino. non ne convieni?


menteccatto lo stai scrivendo tu.

non attribuirmi cose che non penso e non scrivo.


----------



## Spongebob (4 Agosto 2010)

cazzarola che adulti abbiamo qui.
valutazione negativa di un opost: non mi piace l'avatar. è orrendo.
altra valutazione negativa: rassegnati e vattene.


----------



## Spongebob (4 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> menteccatto lo stai scrivendo tu.
> 
> non attribuirmi cose che non penso e non scrivo.


quindi devo dedurre che il resto lo ribadisci. è comunque far passare eteocle per una persona disturbata e non semplicemente incazzata.


----------



## Micia (4 Agosto 2010)

fregatene. 
anche io ne ricevute per avergli e parlato in pubblico.
almeno un paio. 

e probabilmente lo farà anche stasera. 

non importa. ha il sonaglio e lo usa come puo'.


----------



## Spongebob (4 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> fregatene.
> anche io ne ricevute per avergli e parlato in pubblico.
> almeno un paio.
> 
> ...


certo. volevo sottolineare la puerilità delle motivazioni


----------



## Micia (4 Agosto 2010)

Spongebob ha detto:


> quindi devo dedurre che il resto lo ribadisci. è comunque far passare eteocle per una persona disturbata e non semplicemente incazzata.


oddio che palle.

ma guarda che mi stai attribuendo una autorevolezza che non ho.
è incazzato?

bene.
 molto bene.
me ne rallegro.

che altro devo dire? non lo so, ho sbagliato. mannaggia a me e quando gli ho scritto, salutamelo da parte mia e bon finiamola qui.


----------



## Spongebob (4 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> oddio che palle.
> 
> ma guarda che mi stai attribuendo una autorevolezza che non ho.
> è incazzato?
> ...


si. è così. lo so. non hai sbagliato. ti sei sbagliata, che è profondamente diverso. e non ti sto dicendo che hai fatto male a scriverlo. ti ho solo fatto notare che non è così. non c'è niente di cui rallegrarsi o dispiacersi.
per il resto come vuoi. non sono nessuno per fare o non fare scrivere una cosa piuttosto che un'altra o il niente.


----------



## Spongebob (4 Agosto 2010)

Spongebob ha detto:


> ma quando ad eteocle è stato detto, in risposta ad un post in cui sicuramente era stato maleducato ma nel quale comunque non aveva parlato di fatto di cose personali se non delle caratteristiche della  personalità dell'utente marì, che si faceva mantenere dalle donne e aveva sia rapporti con uomini che con donne e sempre come risposta gli si posta un vecchio thread del vecchio forum dove un utente che non scrive più parla di una fantomatica persona che le telefona e manda sms e l'utente in questione parla di stalking e nel quale l'utente eteocle, ai tempi presente con altro nick, non veniva nemmeno nominato, i signori papero, contepinceton e oscuro dove erano?
> e quando sempre parlando di fatti personali gli è stato detto, travisando e inventandosi particolari della sua storia che ne stravolgevano il senso o stravolgevandoli temporalmente dando un significato negativo a quei particolari stessi,  che la sua ex moglie lavorava come entraineuse in un locale privè e lì l'ha incontrata e conosciuta e che poi si è "intestato" la figlia di lei, i suddetti utenti dove erano?


altra valutazione con un commento a questo post :
La vita privata di ogni utente non è pertinente al tema del forum e a questa discussione.


mi piacerebbe (anche, forse e soprattutto, in privato. non è particolarmente necessario che lo si faccia qui in chiaro, anzi) poter rispondere a questo utente. sarebbe una discussione molto interessante da sostenere.


----------



## oscuro (4 Agosto 2010)

*Spangebob*

Certo hai ragione.......:rotfl:senti un pò e quando alex ha minacciato di rompere la testa ad Mk tu dov'eri?Già dov'eri?Ti rispondo educatamente e pacatamente....ma credimi a  difendere personaggi simili non ci fai una bella figura.....magari sei sempre lui magari no...ma posando la sua causa sei imbecille come lui!!!Allora professorone dov'eri?Poi se insisti avrò ancora modo di chiederti dov'eri.....!!:up:


----------



## Amoremio (4 Agosto 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> lo so!!!
> Accidenti, ma come si può fare?
> Io mi ci danno, capisci?
> E' terribile vedere che ci sbracciamo per spiegare, tutti noi qui, e poi non se ne esce, capisci?
> terribile, terribile....


 esci da questo corpo! :mexican:


----------



## Amoremio (4 Agosto 2010)

ho superato lo scoramento di ieri (non del tutto, ma insomma)

ho votato per motivare la reputazione


----------



## Amoremio (4 Agosto 2010)

Spongebob ha detto:


> cazzarola che adulti abbiamo qui.
> valutazione negativa di un opost: non mi piace l'avatar. è orrendo.
> altra valutazione negativa: rassegnati e vattene.


nel mio piccolo, ne ho pareggiato 1, approvando questo tuo post



Spongebob ha detto:


> ma quando ad eteocle è stato detto, in risposta ad un post in cui sicuramente era stato maleducato ma nel quale comunque non aveva parlato di fatto di cose personali se non delle caratteristiche della personalità dell'utente marì, che si faceva mantenere dalle donne e aveva sia rapporti con uomini che con donne e sempre come risposta gli si posta un vecchio thread del vecchio forum dove un utente che non scrive più parla di una fantomatica persona che le telefona e manda sms e l'utente in questione parla di stalking e nel quale l'utente eteocle, ai tempi presente con altro nick, non veniva nemmeno nominato, i signori papero, contepinceton e oscuro dove erano?
> e quando sempre parlando di fatti personali gli è stato detto, travisando e inventandosi particolari della sua storia che ne stravolgevano il senso o stravolgevandoli temporalmente dando un significato negativo a quei particolari stessi, che la sua ex moglie lavorava come entraineuse in un locale privè e lì l'ha incontrata e conosciuta e che poi si è "intestato" la figlia di lei, i suddetti utenti dove erano?


queste cose le avevo rilevate anch'io e mi avevano disturbato

mi tenni fuori da quella discussione perchè era evidente come sarebbe andata a finire

eteocle fu chiaramente provocato, dubito che chiunque possa affermare il contrario
ma stava a lui scegliere se cadere o meno nella provocazione, che era evidente a chiunque, anche non conoscendo la sua storia, si fosse preso la briga di confrontare ciò che veniva detto nei post e i contenuti dei 3d cui gli stessi post rinviavano

eteocle non è incapace di reagire senza scendere al livello di chi lo provoca
anzi quando vuole sa essere più tagliente con l'ironia e/o con una dialettica formalmente corretta
ha scelto la modalità ben sapendo (credo) dove avrebbe portato

e così facendo ha postato contenuti che non potevano essere approvati se non nell'ottica di micio che cercava di "ravvederlo"


----------



## Minerva (4 Agosto 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> nel mio piccolo, ne ho pareggiato 1, approvando questo tuo post
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non è giustificato.
questo ho cercato di dirgli tante volte : deve imparare a moderarsi, deve cambiare e tutti coloro che gli vogliono bene glielo devono *assolutamente *fare capire.


----------



## Amoremio (4 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è giustificato.
> questo ho cercato di dirgli tante volte : deve imparare a moderarsi, deve cambiare e tutti coloro che gli vogliono bene glielo devono *assolutamente *fare capire.


infatti, come leggi, ho scritto che era sua la scelta e che quello che ha postato non poteva essere approvato


----------



## Lettrice (4 Agosto 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> nel mio piccolo, ne ho pareggiato 1, approvando questo tuo post
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Minerva ha detto:


> non è giustificato.
> questo ho cercato di dirgli tante volte : deve imparare a moderarsi, deve cambiare e tutti coloro che gli vogliono bene glielo devono *assolutamente *fare capire.





Amoremio ha detto:


> infatti, come leggi, ho scritto che era sua la scelta e che quello che ha postato non poteva essere approvato



Vi quoto perche' son troppo pigra per scrivere... adesso qualcuno mi segnalera' e scrivera' *VERGONATI!* per la mia pigrizia:rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (4 Agosto 2010)

*La mente intuitiva è un dono sacro e la mente razionale è un fedele servo. Noi abbiamo creato una società che onora il servo e ha dimenticato il dono.
A.Einstein*


----------



## Amoremio (4 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Vi quoto perche' son troppo pigra per scrivere... adesso qualcuno mi segnalera' e scrivera' *VERGONATI!* per la mia pigrizia:rotfl:


ti capisco!

non sai quanto mi è costato digitare tutte quelle lettere, 
piccolissime poi


----------



## Minerva (4 Agosto 2010)

e una cosa non mi è piaciuta ancora di più , credo però che sia in buona fede in questo.
si è meravigliato quasi "deluso " di un comportamento perfetto e di buon senso tenuto da una persona che stima...mentre in occasioni di invettive istintive appoggiava contento.
che impari e ne faccia esempio , lo ripeto.
e sarà un piacere leggerlo


----------



## Mari' (4 Agosto 2010)

*Viva barabba*

*... liberete Barabba ... e sapete perche'? Perche' a voi Barabba piace, vi diverte, vi riconoscete ...

:bleah:





*Fortunatemente siete una minoranza ... e ADMIN ha capito tutto e si e' fatto la sua opinione.


----------



## Minerva (4 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> *... liberete Barabba ... e sapete perche'? Perche' a voi Barabba piace, vi diverte, vi riconoscete ...
> 
> :bleah:
> 
> ...


non ho capito chi saresti tu in relazione a questo


----------



## Mari' (4 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> *... liberete Barabba ... e sapete perche'? Perche' a voi Barabba piace, vi diverte, vi riconoscete ...
> 
> :bleah:
> 
> ...



http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showpost.php?p=58960&postcount=1


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showpost.php?p=58960&postcount=1


Mi spiace per Admin, ma non ha capito nulla. Ma proprio nulla.
Il fatto che questo sistema di moderazioni non funzioni è un fatto o lo dimostra che è stato sanzionato solo un utente mentre tu (e altri che ti sostengono, forse quelli sì per altri scopi, usandoti) non sei stata sanzionata.
Questo fatto non ha bisogno di ulteriori dimostrazioni. In ogni caso non vi è alcun complotto e pensarlo mi sembra ridicolo.
Se credi che rispondere a provocazioni consenta di scrivere quello che ti pare usando cose scritte in chiaro in questo e in altro forum per denigrare una persona e la sua famiglia, vuol dire che hai un'idea un po' particolare dei rapporti umani, oltre che degli scopi di un forum.




P.S. Resto in attesa di link ed elaborazione di cose da me postate.

P.S. La presunta maggioranza sarebbe composta da?
Vediamo Tu, Oscuro, Conte, Chiara Matraini, Messalina e qualche nuovo e originale iscritto? 
In ogni caso questa "maggioranza" starebbe agendo per il bene del forum rispondendo invariabilmente a ogni nuovo entrato che "tutti siamo cornuti e tuitti cornifichiamo, la vita è così e prendiamoci botte d'allegria" E spiegando ogni tradimento con "non me la dai o non me lo dai ...tradisco"? Caspita che forum d'alto livello!!


----------



## Mari' (4 Agosto 2010)

*E' cio che meriti insieme al tuo branco.*


----------



## Minerva (4 Agosto 2010)

siccome non siamo pecore dovreste finirla di parlare di branco.




beeeeeh
ops, mi è sfuggito.
vado che si è fatta una certa


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> .


Fantastica l'abbondanza di argomentazione, l'attribuzione di appartenenza a un gruppo, mentre ti poni all'interno di una presunta maggioranza.
Io parlo per me e di me rispondo.


----------



## Mari' (4 Agosto 2010)




----------



## Mari' (4 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> P.S. La presunta maggioranza sarebbe composta da?
> Vediamo Tu, *Oscuro, Conte, Chiara Matraini, Messalina e qualche nuovo e originale iscritto? *
> In ogni caso questa "maggioranza" starebbe agendo per il bene del forum rispondendo invariabilmente a ogni nuovo entrato che "tutti siamo cornuti e tuitti cornifichiamo, la vita è così e prendiamoci botte d'allegria" E spiegando ogni tradimento con "non me la dai o non me lo dai ...tradisco"? Caspita che forum d'alto livello!!


Perche' cosa non va bene di queste persone ... guarda che ne sono mooooolti di piu' :carneval:  e non dico altro.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Perche' cosa non va bene di queste persone ... guarda che ne sono mooooolti di piu' :carneval: e non dico altro.


Sono 5 ...ah dimenticavo ci sono anche Astro e Aristocat.
Sono 7, sufficienti per definirsi maggioranza? Non credo.
Non credo neppure che tu condivida gli scritti e la filosofia di questi utenti.
In ogni caso essere maggioranza significa avere ragione?
Dei diventata berlusconiana?


----------



## oscuro (4 Agosto 2010)

*Persa*

Il discorso sarebbe molto ampio e si presterebbe ad ulteriori polemiche....!Non è questione di maggioranza o minoranza....certo è, che mi sembra pretestuoso e presuntuoso pensare che tu,Fedifrago,eteocle, abbiate agito per il bene del forum.......:unhappy:!Credo sia chiaro che con voi si sia sposata solo la politica del due pesi due misure.....!Onestamente ,sai bene quale possa esser stato il trattamento riservato a me,anna a,marì,alce,papero,conte,geisha all'epoca....e tanti altri ancora......se ne son viste veramente di tutti i colori!Io non so se questo sistema di Giovanni possa realmente funzionare....di certo Persa il vostro non funzionava per nulla....!!!Ti rappresento che io non conosco Giovanni,non conosco nessuno.....non faccio comunelle e cricchette varie...voi di Milano sai bene che tipo di frequentazioni avevate....e questi sono fatti!!!!Non ho pietà per un vandalo come eteocle....perchè le sue uscite son state reiterate e rituali.......credimi son stato crocifisso per molto meno...anche per un carattere di scrittura.... ritenuto non idoneo.....!!!Forse siete voi a non aver capito nulla...un bel bagno di umiltà non vi farebbe male....adesso l'aria è decisamente più pulita....!!


----------



## oscuro (4 Agosto 2010)

*----*

Papero,alce,ANNa....e altre persone.....non pochi ma che c'entra poi?


----------



## Mari' (4 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sono 5 ...ah dimenticavo ci sono anche Astro e Aristocat.
> Sono 7, sufficienti per definirsi maggioranza? Non credo.
> Non credo neppure che tu condivida gli scritti e la filosofia di questi utenti.
> In ogni caso essere maggioranza significa avere ragione?
> Dei diventata berlusconiana?


... e' una maggioranza che si e' rotta le scatole di TE e di quelli/e come te.


----------



## oscuro (4 Agosto 2010)

*Marì*

Quello si.....ci siam  rotti le scatole....compreso GIOVANNI che poi sarebbe il padrone di casa.....particolare non secondario direi....!Persa la porta è aperta.....ricordi?dicevate così a noi....!!


----------



## Lettrice (4 Agosto 2010)

Detesto i gruppi, sempre detestati, sempre li detestero'.

Trovo anche parecchio infantile avere bisogno di compagnia per farsi tenere la porta del cesso.


----------



## oscuro (4 Agosto 2010)

*Lettrice*

Li detesto anche io.....!!!


----------



## Mari' (4 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quello si.....ci siam  rotti le scatole....compreso GIOVANNI che poi sarebbe il padrone di casa.....particolare non secondario direi....!*Persa la porta è aperta.....ricordi?dicevate così a noi....!!*


Ma no Oscu', cosa dici ... lei e' in attesa, non puo' andarsene  leggi bene la sua firma  ... si "Illude" :mrgreen::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (4 Agosto 2010)

*Marì*

Vabbè marì ci stà gli han permesso di far il comodo suo...è comprensibile o no?


----------



## Papero (4 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè marì ci stà gli han permesso di far il comodo suo...è comprensibile o no?


oscuro hai visto Anamorph ieri sera su SKY? La tua firma... mi è piaciuta tantissimo quella frase, "la verità dipende dal punto di vista".

Proviamo ad azzerare tutto e ricominciare?


----------



## Amoremio (4 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> ....
> *Non è questione di maggioranza o minoranza.*...certo è, che mi sembra pretestuoso e presuntuoso pensare che tu,Fedifrago,eteocle, abbiate agito per il bene del forum.......:unhappy:!Credo sia chiaro che con voi si sia sposata solo la politica del due pesi due misure.....!Onestamente ,sai bene quale possa esser stato il trattamento riservato a me,anna a,marì,alce,papero,conte,geisha all'epoca....e tanti altri ancora......se ne son viste veramente di tutti i colori!Io non so se questo sistema di Giovanni possa realmente funzionare....di certo Persa il vostro non funzionava per nulla....!!!Ti rappresento che io non conosco Giovanni,non conosco nessuno.....non faccio comunelle e cricchette varie...voi di Milano sai bene che tipo di frequentazioni avevate....e questi sono fatti!!!!Non ho pietà per un vandalo come eteocle....perchè le sue uscite son state reiterate e rituali.......credimi son stato crocifisso per molto meno...anche per un carattere di scrittura.... ritenuto non idoneo.....!!!Forse siete voi a non aver capito nulla...un bel bagno di umiltà non vi farebbe male....adesso l'aria è decisamente più pulita....!!


quoto il grassetto
ma non è persa ad aver parlato di maggioranza

in tutto il resto si legge un livore che francamente non fa onore a chi lo esprime
non stiamo parlando di vita reale
e francamente dal poco che sono sul forum (un po' più di un anno) di ban ne ho visti tanti
se tutti dovessero venire a togliersi sassolini per i ban passati (giustificazioni ai comportamenti censurati se ne posso sempre trovare) il forum sarebbe un inferno addirittura peggiore di quel che è diventato


----------



## oscuro (4 Agosto 2010)

*Papero*

Un film stupendo.........!!!Io ho azzerato...non faccio più polemiche...però rispondo pacatamente!!:up:


----------



## Minerva (4 Agosto 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quoto il grassetto
> ma non è persa ad aver parlato di maggioranza
> 
> in tutto il resto* si legge un livore che francamente non fa onore a chi lo esprime*
> ...


vero


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma no Oscu', cosa dici ... lei e' in attesa, non puo' andarsene  leggi bene la sua firma  ... si "Illude" :mrgreen::rotfl:


Il rispetto, aperto e dichiarato, verso persone che si sono occupate del forum per anni, e di cui ci si augura di poter leggere il fattivo, intelligente e coerente contributo, viene considerato prova di complotto?
Ma avete gravi, ma davvero, problemi.
Mi spiace per chi lo pensa.

Aggiungo che confondere (o fingere di confondere) periodi in cui non vi era moderazione (e sappiamo cosa è successo con chen e coloro che ne avevano subito il fascino, lo sappiamo tutti noi che c'eravamo), con periodi in cui vi erano moderatori eletti che potevano semplicemente avvertire che dei post non rispondevano al regolamento, alla mission del forum o semplicemente alle netiquette (il tirare fuori reiteramente la comunicazione data da Grande a Oscuro che non si scrive in maiuscolo è infantile) a periodi in cui l'amministrazione si era di nuovo avocata questo onere e scaricare ogni malumore su di me, che mai ho avuto il potere di sospendere o bannare nessuno, è ...imbarazzante per chi queste cose le scrive.

E con questo ho chiuso qualsiasi contributo a una polemica di cricchette, bande e bullismo degne ci chi ha la maturità di un ragazzino di seconda media.


----------



## Amoremio (4 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e' una maggioranza che si e' rotta le scatole di TE e di quelli/e come te.


e allora perchè non lanci un sondaggio per chi vuole persa o me o altri a te sgraditi fuori dalle scatole?

tu pensi di star facendo un buon servizio al forum?
se sì, fallo fino in fondo


----------



## Amoremio (4 Agosto 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> nel mio piccolo, ne ho pareggiato 1, approvando questo tuo post
> 
> 
> 
> ...


questo post è stato reputato negativamente dal solito cuor di leone che motiva e firma con un punto

potremmo creare un nuovo branco 
"i disapprovati del punto" :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (4 Agosto 2010)

*Amore*

Infatti quello è il mio pensiero...non mi interessa se molti o pochi pensano come me...... basto io...:rotfl:!Amore cerca di capire,di capirmi....non è livore...e delusione.....avevo espresso fortissime perplessità sul ruolo affidato a fedifrago.......fra l'ilarità e gli sghignazzi di quelli che oggi si lamentano..... sembra che il tempo ed i fatti mi abbiano dato seneramente e ampiamente ragione!Quindi accontoniamo il tutto...ma facciamolo tutti........!Un certo modo di fare fortunatamente è finito....e ci si adegua punto.....!Ripeto mi è stato fatto di peggio....altro che segnalazioni.....!!:up:


----------



## Mari' (4 Agosto 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quoto il grassetto
> ma non è persa ad aver parlato di maggioranza
> 
> in tutto il resto si legge un livore che francamente non fa onore a chi lo esprime
> ...



1) ... giusto in tempo per appoggiare "rock e roll", giusto?

2) io qua dentro non sono stata bannata, mi sono fatta "Cancellare"  e' chiaro?


----------



## oscuro (4 Agosto 2010)

*Minerva*

La mia è delusione...quella di persa è peggio che livore...ha una visione tutta sua....ed è giusto così....ma convincerci di quel che asserisce mi sembra troppo!Per le minacce che ho subito da quel signore poi......neanche il padreterno....!Per cui io sarei per chiudere....sembra che persa abbia ancora questi rigurgiti verso persone che hanno fatto veramente POCO ONORE a questo posto sfiorando spesso il penale.....e ogni tanto superandolo pericolosamente.....altro che innocui caratteri di scrittura...infantilismi o bulletti....io parlo di minacce fatte alla persona!!!!


----------



## Mari' (4 Agosto 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> e allora perchè non lanci *un sondaggio* per chi vuole persa o me o altri a te sgraditi fuori dalle scatole?
> 
> tu pensi di star facendo un buon servizio al forum?
> se sì, fallo fino in fondo


I sondaggi li faceva (e non solo qua) il Vostro cagnolino, quella "forma di vita" ... ma fammi il piacere ...


----------



## Anna A (4 Agosto 2010)

Spongebob ha detto:


> cazzarola che adulti abbiamo qui.
> valutazione negativa di un opost: non mi piace l'avatar. è orrendo.
> *altra valutazione negativa: rassegnati e vattene.*


chi è stato?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (4 Agosto 2010)

*Marì*

Non ti ci avvelenare...è normle che guardono solo dove vogliono guardare....peccato però!!


----------



## Amoremio (4 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> 1) ... giusto in tempo per appoggiare "rock e roll", giusto?
> 
> 2) io qua dentro non sono stata bannata, mi sono fatta "Cancellare"  e' chiaro?


1) rock, in veste di pazienza, mi accolse nel suo 3d quando in un momento molto difficile per me non credevo di avere le forze emotive per aprire un mio 3d
non conoscevo i suoi pregressi e non immaginavo quello che sarebbe successo
io mi fido delle persone
e gli sono ancora grata per quel gesto virtuale e per l'incoraggiamento che mi diede 
poi, a volte, la prima impressione può essere falsata o incompleta
l'importante è non arroccarcisi

2) sinceramente, 
chi se ne frega


----------



## oscuro (4 Agosto 2010)

*Sò*

So bene che non riceverò risposte...ma fà nulla....è costume italiano fregarsene dei disagi degli altri...d'altronde certe minacce e prepotenze le ho subite io mica voi.....:rotfl:Mi chiedo come oscuro possa prendere le rimostranze di una Persa che qui ha fatto sempre il comodo suo!!!!:eek voi che dite?:carneval:


----------



## Mari' (4 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non ti ci avvelenare...è normle che guardono solo dove vogliono guardare....peccato però!!


... ma godevano tanto di quel puerile potere che avevano? 

Si devono rassegnare, i tempi e la musica sono cambiati :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (4 Agosto 2010)

*Marì*

Io michiedo solo se certe minacce le avessero subite loro......gente che mi aspettava sotto casa......gente che mi avrebbe redarguito sul posto di lavoro......querele,esposti,ma scherziamo?Amici potenti......meglio che chido se non m'incazzo veramente....è quella parla di gente che ha fatto onore a questo postol'amico suo voleva rompere la testa ad MK...e parla ancora.....!!:incazzato:


----------



## Mari' (4 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io michiedo solo se certe minacce le avessero subite loro......gente che mi aspettava sotto casa......gente che mi avrebbe redarguito sul posto di lavoro......querele,esposti,ma scherziamo?Amici potenti......meglio che chido se non m'incazzo veramente....è quella parla di gente che ha fatto onore a questo postol'amico suo voleva rompere la testa ad MK...e parla ancora.....!!:incazzato:


Oscu', fare i gay con il culo degli altri fa "schic" _:mrgreen:

_


----------



## oscuro (4 Agosto 2010)

*Marì*

E non fa male sopratutto......!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (4 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> E non fa male sopratutto......!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Appunto! :up:


----------



## Minerva (4 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> La mia è delusione...quella di persa è peggio che livore...ha una visione tutta sua....ed è giusto così....ma convincerci di quel che asserisce mi sembra troppo!Per le minacce che ho subito da quel signore poi......neanche il padreterno....!Per cui io sarei per chiudere....sembra che persa abbia ancora questi rigurgiti verso persone che hanno fatto veramente POCO ONORE a questo posto sfiorando spesso il penale.....e ogni tanto superandolo pericolosamente.....altro che innocui caratteri di scrittura...infantilismi o bulletti....io parlo di minacce fatte alla persona!!!!





Mari' ha detto:


> I sondaggi li faceva (e non solo qua) il Vostro cagnolino, quella "forma di vita" ... ma fammi il piacere ...


 non era giustificabile eteocle non lo siete nemmeno voi che continuate a sparlare di persone di tutto rispetto.
non ho a disposizione un aforisma per l'occorrenza  , ma ad occhio e croce direi piantiamola lì.


----------



## Amoremio (4 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> non era giustificabile eteocle non lo siete nemmeno voi che continuate a sparlare di persone di tutto rispetto.
> non ho a disposizione un aforisma per l'occorrenza , ma ad occhio e croce direi piantiamola lì.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi spiace per Admin, ma non ha capito nulla. Ma proprio nulla.
> Il fatto che questo sistema di moderazioni non funzioni è un fatto o lo dimostra che è stato sanzionato solo un utente mentre tu (e altri che ti sostengono, forse quelli sì per altri scopi, usandoti) non sei stata sanzionata.
> Questo fatto non ha bisogno di ulteriori dimostrazioni. In ogni caso non vi è alcun complotto e pensarlo mi sembra ridicolo.
> Se credi che rispondere a provocazioni consenta di scrivere quello che ti pare usando cose scritte in chiaro in questo e in altro forum per denigrare una persona e la sua famiglia, vuol dire che hai un'idea un po' particolare dei rapporti umani, oltre che degli scopi di un forum.
> ...


I casi umani sono questi, che ti piaccia o meno:
1) Cornuta che perdona e ricostruisce.
2) Cornuta che rende la pariglia.
3) Cornuta che si separa.
4) Gente che tradisce per i più svariati motivi.
5) Gente che vive felice e contenta e a certe robe non ci pensa.
6) Gente che scialacqua patrimoni in puttenelle e nightclub
7) Gente che non si separa perchè non sa poi come tirerà a campà
8) Sposati infelici.
9) Sposati felici.

Il forum non può essere solo per:
Fate tutte come me, che ci sono passata, separatevi.
A me sembra che con il nuovo sistema gli animi siano molto più distesi.

Il vero guaio del forum è questo, e su ste robe, provato sulla mia pelle, tu Persa ci sguazzi come nessuno qui dentro:
LA VITA PRIVATA DEGLI UTENTI.

Siccome porco can, quando uno entra qui, parla di cose che lo fanno soffrire, ma toccano la sfera del privato, subito parte la curiosità morbosa del sapere a tutti i costi.

Si dovrebbe discutere di fenomeni. Senza giudicare.

Impossibile dimostrare scientificamente che tutti siamo cornuti o meno, ciò che si dicono gli amanti sul letto resta un segreto ok? Tu puoi tirarla e girarla come vuoi, fidati, puoi darti tutte le spiegazioni del mondo. Ti sfido Persa, dimostrami che io sono un traditore, ma con fatti, nomi persone, rivelazioni, pettegolezzi, qualsiasi cosa. 
Eppure tu hai fatto di tutto con me, per sapere chi sono e chi non sono, e soprattutto chi conosco del forum.

A sto punto TU hai agito per il bene del forum o hai contribuito con altre 3 o 4 a farlo diventare il ciarliamo.net ? Eh?

Ti ripeto che solo perchè sto sistema NON privilegia te, rispetto tutti gli altri utenti, non è detto che non funzioni.


----------



## Papero (5 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> I casi umani sono questi, che ti piaccia o meno:
> 1) Cornuta che perdona e ricostruisce.
> 2) Cornuta che rende la pariglia.
> 3) Cornuta che si separa.
> ...


StraIperSuper*QUOTO*


----------



## contepinceton (5 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sono 5 ...ah dimenticavo ci sono anche Astro e Aristocat.
> Sono 7, sufficienti per definirsi maggioranza? Non credo.
> Non credo neppure che tu condivida gli scritti e la filosofia di questi utenti.
> In ogni caso essere maggioranza significa avere ragione?
> Dei diventata berlusconiana?


ma porca miseria, capisci o no che i rapporti umani o forumistici, non si basano solo ed esclusivamente sull'adesione di un pensiero eh? A sto punto, più ti leggo, più mi sa che vuoi livellare tutto il forum ad un unico colore eh? Ma figurati se una persona del calibro di Marì si fa condizionare da altri utenti.
Allora se non condvidi la filosofia, o il modo di vivere di una persona questa deve venir eliminata? 
Scusami ma sei proprio intollerante eh?
Ma è così che si aiutano le persone?
Allora se una non agisce o pensa come te difronte ad un tradimento, cosa è eh? Una povera cretina? 
Si si, fate come me, la figa della situazion separatevi.
Fosse facile! Fosse facile!
Va a leggere come si comporta un marito come quello di pescerosso. Eh?
Allora lui è un debole vero? Pensa che stronzo, le ha procurato perfino un lavoro, al posto di cacciarla di casa.
Benissimo Persa, allora la tua filosofia è l'unica possibile.
Lo pensava anche Benito Mussolini, vero?
Come finì?


----------



## Mari' (5 Agosto 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> StraIperSuper*QUOTO*



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: posso accodarmi?


----------



## contepinceton (5 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il discorso sarebbe molto ampio e si presterebbe ad ulteriori polemiche....!Non è questione di maggioranza o minoranza....certo è, che mi sembra pretestuoso e presuntuoso pensare che tu,Fedifrago,eteocle, abbiate agito per il bene del forum.......:unhappy:!Credo sia chiaro che con voi si sia sposata solo la politica del due pesi due misure.....!Onestamente ,sai bene quale possa esser stato il trattamento riservato a me,anna a,marì,alce,papero,conte,geisha all'epoca....e tanti altri ancora......se ne son viste veramente di tutti i colori!Io non so se questo sistema di Giovanni possa realmente funzionare....di certo Persa il vostro non funzionava per nulla....!!!Ti rappresento che io non conosco Giovanni,non conosco nessuno.....non faccio comunelle e cricchette varie...voi di Milano sai bene che tipo di frequentazioni avevate....e questi sono fatti!!!!Non ho pietà per un vandalo come eteocle....perchè le sue uscite son state reiterate e rituali.......credimi son stato crocifisso per molto meno...anche per un carattere di scrittura.... ritenuto non idoneo.....!!!Forse siete voi a non aver capito nulla...un bel bagno di umiltà non vi farebbe male....adesso l'aria è decisamente più pulita....!!


E accettare le persone per come sono e non per quello che appaiono ai nostri occhi.


----------



## Mari' (5 Agosto 2010)

Io sono contenta solo di una cosa ... che quando ero distrutta, dolorante, piena di rabbia verso mio marito, quasiquasi lo avrei ucciso per il dolore che mi aveva procurato con il suo tradimento dopo 20anni insieme ... ebbene sono contenta di non aver trovato una persona come Persa sulla mia strada ... con i suoi consigli avrebbe potuto rovinare la mia vita (quando si e' in quelle condizioni si e' vulnerabili/fragili/deboli) e quella di mio marito.

Grazie  Dio che sono approdata altrove ... lei ha ancora troppo rancore per suo marito, non e' indicata a dare consigli, ancora non ha raggiunto quella serenita' quella calma che serve a chi vuole aiutare.


PS naturalmente, questa e' la mia opinione.


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io sono contenta solo di una cosa ... che quando ero distrutta, dolorante, piena di rabbia verso mio marito, quasiquasi lo avrei ucciso per il dolore che mi aveva procurato con il suo tradimento dopo 20anni insieme ... ebbene sono contenta di non aver trovato una persona come Persa sulla mia strada ... con i suoi consigli avrebbe potuto rovinare la mia vita (quando si e' in quelle condizioni si e' vulnerabili/fragili/deboli) e quella di mio marito.
> 
> Grazie Dio che sono approdata altrove ... lei ha ancora troppo rancore per suo marito, non e' indicata a dare consigli, ancora non ha raggiunto quella serenita' quella calma che serve a chi vuole aiutare.
> 
> ...


Meglio chi cerca di carpire confidenze private e poi le spiattella in giro???:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Unica precisazione a tutte le fanfaronate lette: scordate sempre TUTTI che la linea da me tenuta ERA VOLUTA ANCHE DA GIOVANNI oltre naturalmente che da Bruja e me...

Poi contatetevela pure fra di voi quanto volete...potete solo rendervi più ridicoli e più patetici di quanto proviate giornalmente a fare!  :up:


----------



## Mari' (5 Agosto 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> *Meglio chi cerca di carpire confidenze private e poi le spiattella in giro???*:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Unica precisazione a tutte le fanfaronate lette: *scordate sempre TUTTI che la linea da me tenuta ERA VOLUTA ANCHE DA GIOVANNI oltre naturalmente che da Bruja e me...*
> 
> *Poi contatetevela pure fra di voi quanto volete*...potete solo rendervi più ridicoli e più patetici di quanto proviate giornalmente a fare!  :up:



Mi ero ripromessa di non rivolgerti piu' la attenzione ma, per questa volta faccio una eccezione (pero' non prendere l'abitudine).

A quei tavoli ti ci sei seduto tu, ha magiato sempre tu con quelle persone  e sempre tu hai dato il TUO giudizio su di loro ... come vedi sei tu che metti in giro "certe" voci, SCE'.

Evidentemente Giovanni ha cambiato idea ... per quanto riguarda Bruja, tienila fuori, lei si interessava di altro ... quello alla censura eri tu l'incaricato a colpire sempre le stesse persone, D'ACCORDO VIGLIACCO?

SI! ... ce la suoniamo e ce la cantiamo alla faccia tua finalmente, OK?
E quello ridicolo e meschino sei sempre tu.


Abbi un po di dignita', non venire piu' a rompere il cazzo.


PS e mo, vai a cagare.


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Agosto 2010)

*Ma senti la contessa duse...*



Mari' ha detto:


> Mi ero ripromessa di non rivolgerti piu' la attenzione ma, per questa volta faccio una eccezione (pero' non prendere l'abitudine).
> 
> A quei tavoli ti ci sei seduto tu, ha magiato sempre tu con quelle persone  e sempre tu hai dato il TUO giudizio su di loro ... come vedi sei tu che metti in giro "certe" voci, SCE'.
> 
> ...


Miiii...che signora!!! :up:

D'accordo un par de balle, tutto condiviso, chiedi pure...vuoi le mail?! :up:

L'importante è che su di te ora TUTTI/E abbiano aperto gli occhi ( a me non l'hai mai data a bere, si sa...e questo quanto ti brucia!!!:rotfl::rotfl

statte buò signò! :mexican:


----------



## oscuro (5 Agosto 2010)

*Minerva*

Minerva io non ti capiscoer te Eteocle,feidrago,persa son persone rispetabili.....è la tua opinione è và riapettata....!Dal mio punto di vista per motivi diversi dai tuoi ,per esperienze diverse dalle tue son utenti e non persone......degne di alcun rispetto!Non confondiamo i piani.....fra utenti e persone...che facciamo?!!


----------



## oscuro (5 Agosto 2010)

*Fedy*

Ancora?Ma stai ancora qui?é FINITAAAA....:rotfl:!Basta no?Vatti a far un giro con i tuoi amici potenti...:rotfl::rotfl:Anzi se passate per Roma...vi offro una cosetta...:up:ADDIO GUAGLIò!!


----------



## Giusy (5 Agosto 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> credo sia opportuno motivare, specificando agli utenti che la segnalazione deve essere MOTIVATA e RELATIVA ALLO SPECIFICO POST.
> Se un utente riceve motivazioni spiacevoli come 'ti ho votato perchè qualunque cosa scrivi sei cretina' vorrei poterlo segnalare all'amministrazione che, sapendo da chi provengolono tali messaggi, al 3/4 messaggio di tal tenore prenda seri provvedimenti.
> Chiedo troppo?


Nelle segnalazioni negative che ho ricevuto non ci sono motivazioni legate al post da me scritto, ma sempre critiche rivolte a me come persona.
Ribadisco che questo sistema è uno scempio, e non sta facendo altro che allontanare persone dal forum, me compresa, dal momento che sono abbastanza stufa di essere insultata.


----------



## Mari' (5 Agosto 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> Nelle segnalazioni negative che ho ricevuto non ci sono motivazioni legate al post da me scritto, ma sempre critiche rivolte a me come persona.
> Ribadisco che questo sistema è uno scempio, e non sta facendo altro che allontanare persone dal forum, me compresa, dal momento che* sono abbastanza stufa di essere insultata*.


... credi di essere la sola?


----------



## Giusy (5 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... credi di essere la sola?


Certo che no, Marì.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Agosto 2010)

Comincio a montarmi la testa.
L'impegno che viene profuso per denigrare la mia persona e le mie dolorose scelte di vita, oltre la mia presenza qui, fatta in nome della libertà di espressione, interpretando in modo capzioso i miei interventi e attribuendomi intendimenti, dichiarazioni, atteggiamenti che mi sono estranei e appartenenze a gruppi e complotti inesistenti, cominciano a farmi credere di essere più importante di quanto mi sia mai ritenuta.
Forse mi sopravvaluta chi mi attacca.


----------



## oscuro (5 Agosto 2010)

*Persa*

Tranquilla non montarti la testa....e che sei rimasta solo tu....:rotfl::rotfl:!!


----------



## oscuro (5 Agosto 2010)

*Fedifrago*

Ma alle 2 di notte a 50 non hai di meglio da fare?:incazzato::mrgreen::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (5 Agosto 2010)

Oscuro, buongiorno!


----------



## Giusy (5 Agosto 2010)

Devo dire che mi faccio un sacco di risate quando leggo le motivazioni di alcune reputazioni che mi danno! Vi ringrazio :carneval:


----------



## Mari' (5 Agosto 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> Devo dire che mi faccio un sacco di risate quando leggo le motivazioni di alcune reputazioni che mi danno! Vi ringrazio :carneval:


Sapessi io Giusy  ogni tanto me le vado a rileggere :rotfl: peccato che molte sono state eliminate :unhappy: ADMIN PERCHE?  erano le piu' piccanti, spontanee/impulsive :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sapessi io Giusy  ogni tanto me le vado a rileggere :rotfl: peccato che molte sono state eliminate :unhappy: ADMIN PERCHE?  erano le piu' piccanti, spontanee/impulsive :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Io mi rileggo quelle verdi e mi dico...Cazzo sono amatooooooooooooooo:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Agosto 2010)

Però potremmo aprire un 3d con le approvazioni belle da lasciare un segno.:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Mari' (5 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io mi rileggo quelle verdi e mi dico...Cazzo sono amatooooooooooooooo:carneval::carneval::carneval:



Solo tu?   ma quelli rossi sono mooolto divertenti, noti che alcuni sono proprio incazzati neri :mrgreen: :rotfl: :mrgreen: :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Solo tu?   ma quelli rossi sono mooolto divertenti, noti che alcuni sono proprio incazzati neri :mrgreen: :rotfl: :mrgreen: :rotfl:


Questa è fantastica: 
Mi rimani talmente sui coglioni che se ci fosse un tasto per frantumare la tua testa di cazzo lo premerei. Per adesso mi accontento di segnalarti.

Ma il mona che me l'ha mandata si è sbagliato, mi ha dato un punto verde, ma ora so che nella vita reale, se mi incazzo con uno, gli dirò questo:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Mari' (5 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però potremmo aprire un 3d con le approvazioni belle da lasciare un segno.:carneval::carneval::carneval:



NOOOOOOOOOOO :ira: sono gelosa della mia privacy e rispetto la loro "privacy"  :carneval:


----------



## Mari' (5 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Questa è fantastica:
> Mi rimani talmente sui coglioni che se ci fosse un tasto per frantumare la tua testa di cazzo lo premerei. Per adesso mi accontento di segnalarti.
> 
> Ma il mona che me l'ha mandata si è sbagliato, mi ha dato un punto verde, ma ora so che nella vita reale, se mi incazzo con uno, gli dirò questo:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: andiamo avanti Pinceton


----------



## oscuro (5 Agosto 2010)

*Marì*

Buon giorno marì...!Hai visto?Ci viene a salutare alle 2 di notte.....:rotfl::rotfl:ma quanto deve star male? quanto?


----------



## Mari' (5 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Buon giorno marì...!Hai visto?Ci viene a salutare alle 2 di notte.....:rotfl::rotfl:*ma quanto deve star male? quanto?*



Tanto! :mrgreen:


----------



## Grande82 (5 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Li detesto anche io.....!!!


 non sembrerebbe.
anzi, con la compagnia di chi ti sostiene porti avanti per pagine e pagine discorsi sterili su chi andrebbe punito e come, senza tale compagnia non ti ci provi neppure (infatti quelli erano i momenti in cui andavamo persino d'accordo e si dialogava sul serio).


----------



## Grande82 (5 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e' una maggioranza che si e' rotta le scatole di TE e di quelli/e come te.


 e quindi? non leggere lei e quelli come lei, no? 
ti ha direttamente attaccatA? non mi pare proprio. se non la condividi per te non conterà neppure la sua opinione... o invece conta?


----------



## Grande82 (5 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io michiedo solo se certe minacce le avessero subite loro......gente che mi aspettava sotto casa......gente che mi avrebbe redarguito sul posto di lavoro......querele,esposti,ma scherziamo?Amici potenti......meglio che chido se non m'incazzo veramente....è quella parla di gente che ha fatto onore a questo postol'amico suo voleva rompere la testa ad MK...e parla ancora.....!!:incazzato:


 meno male che eri al nuovo punto di partenza e non parlavi più del passato!! :up:


----------



## Grande82 (5 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> I casi umani sono questi, che ti piaccia o meno:
> 1) Cornuta che perdona e ricostruisce.
> 2) Cornuta che rende la pariglia.
> 3) Cornuta che si separa.
> ...


sono gli utenti che fanno il forum. e sono gli utenti che hai elencato.
ci sono persone entrate qui come traditori che hanno mollato il tradito (me), come traditi che non hanno chiuso ma hanno perdonato (amoremio), altri che invece si tengono in casa il tradito e soffrono (amarax), altri che hanno tradito e sono tornati in famiglia (verena). 
eppure non mi pare che da NESSUNO di questi utenti si sia mai levato un grido di 'ah, persa ci vuol costringere a fare o essere come lei, ci fa domande personali e ci giudica!!' Come mai?
dove leggi questa intolleranza?
dove vedi che si vuole buttar fuori qualcuno?
DOVE?
e che l'idea di una persona, portata avanti con coscienza, sia utile come un'altra, non è più vera? 
vale solo se tu esprimi la tua idea sempre uguale e non se persa esprime la sua idea o io la mia ?


----------



## Amoremio (5 Agosto 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> sono gli utenti che fanno il forum. e sono gli utenti che hai elencato.
> ci sono persone entrate qui come traditori che hanno mollato il tradito (me), come traditi che non hanno chiuso ma hanno perdonato (amoremio), altri che invece si tengono in casa il tradito e soffrono (amarax), altri che hanno tradito e sono tornati in famiglia (verena).
> eppure non mi pare che da NESSUNO di questi utenti si sia mai levato un grido di 'ah, persa ci vuol costringere a fare o essere come lei, ci fa domande personali e ci giudica!!' Come mai?


perchè le persone che hai nominato la vedono come una mano tesa, un orecchio pronto ad ascoltare, un cuore grande che ti sa capire anche se intraprendi una strada diversa dalla sua

non come una maitre a penser 
nei confronti della quale dolersi se non ci condivide


----------



## Mari' (5 Agosto 2010)

Che faccio rispondo? ... no, non rispondo! ... forse rspondo piu' tardi etc etc etc :mrgreen:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yaiH2lGIvVw



Non rispondo, e' meglio 
'


----------



## tinkerbell (5 Agosto 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> sono gli utenti che fanno il forum. e sono gli utenti che hai elencato.
> ci sono persone entrate qui come traditori che hanno mollato il tradito (me), come traditi che non hanno chiuso ma hanno perdonato (amoremio), altri che invece si tengono in casa il tradito e soffrono (amarax), altri che hanno tradito e sono tornati in famiglia (verena).
> eppure non mi pare che da NESSUNO di questi utenti si sia mai levato un grido di 'ah, persa ci vuol costringere a fare o essere come lei, ci fa domande personali e ci giudica!!' Come mai?
> dove leggi questa intolleranza?
> ...


:up:


----------



## Mari' (5 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


>




A: "05/08/2010 13:33          scorettissimo parlare di BRANCo. dove sono le prove?" 

Le prove? VOI!

Un 2 anche per te


----------



## Lettrice (5 Agosto 2010)

Persa e' uno degli utenti che ha contribuito maggiormente a questo forum, anche se non sempre concordo con lei, giustamente  ognuno ha la sua testa, il suo contributo e' sempre stato prezioso... IMHO

Non si puo' avere un forum in cui tutti pensano allo stesso modo, sarebbe la noia... son contenta ci siano utenti che mi mettono il dubbio, Persa e' sicuramente uno di questi... senza nulla togliere agli altri utenti.

Volesemo bbene va che non costa nulla.:carneval:


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Buon giorno marì...!Hai visto?Ci viene a salutare alle 2 di notte.....:rotfl::rotfl:ma quanto deve star male? quanto?


Ma quanto soiete invidiosi che uno abbia vita talmente piena e mondana da trovare giusto a quell'ora tempo di affacciarsi?:carneval:

Parla poi proprio quella che è qua a tutte le ore del giorno e della notte...visto che evidentemente non ha MAI nulla di meglio da fare!!!!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (5 Agosto 2010)

http://www.btkwebsite.com/bravo.swf​ 
:mrgreen:​


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Agosto 2010)

*C.v.d.  ;-)))))*



Mari' ha detto:


> Solo tu?  ma quelli rossi sono mooolto divertenti, noti che alcuni sono proprio incazzati neri :mrgreen: :rotfl: :mrgreen: :rotfl:


Giaggià...:carneval:

Questo indovinate chi l'ha inviato stamani? 



> vaffanculo stronzo


Lei sì che ha dignità!!!
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (5 Agosto 2010)

http://www.btkwebsite.com/bravo.swf

e due :mrgreen:​


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> http://www.btkwebsite.com/bravo.swf​
> 
> e due :mrgreen:​


Si si...ok ok...abbiamo capito che "signora" sei!!! :carneval:

Non devi insistere per convincerci!!! :up::mrgreen::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (5 Agosto 2010)

http://www.btkwebsite.com/bravo.swf

e tre​


----------



## Grande82 (5 Agosto 2010)

ma perchè non vi parlate in privato? 
Fedifrago, ti pare il caso di dare giudizi su una persona in modo gratuito? A me non pare signorile. 
Eviterei. 
Così come Marì potrebbe evitare di rispondere.
IGNORATEVI e dateci pace.


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Agosto 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma perchè non vi parlate in privato?
> Fedifrago,* ti pare il caso di dare giudizi su una persona in modo gratuito*? *A me non pare signorile*.
> Eviterei.
> Così come Marì potrebbe evitare di rispondere.
> IGNORATEVI e dateci pace.


 
Gratuito?!?!? 

Fatti non....:up:

Ehmmm...grande...mi pareva fosse lei a provare a ridersela col "nipotino" su un mio rientro notturno!!!

Comunque hai ragione...non è signorile...ma fra persone degne di un qualche rispetto...e non mi pare proprio questo il caso!!


----------



## contepinceton (5 Agosto 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> sono gli utenti che fanno il forum. e sono gli utenti che hai elencato.
> ci sono persone entrate qui come traditori che hanno mollato il tradito (me), come traditi che non hanno chiuso ma hanno perdonato (amoremio), altri che invece si tengono in casa il tradito e soffrono (amarax), altri che hanno tradito e sono tornati in famiglia (verena).
> eppure non mi pare che da NESSUNO di questi utenti si sia mai levato un grido di 'ah, persa ci vuol costringere a fare o essere come lei, ci fa domande personali e ci giudica!!' Come mai?
> dove leggi questa intolleranza?
> ...


Ciò Grande io sono uno che è stato buttato fuori capisci?
E il mandante è lei Persa/Smaronata capisci?
Non ho mai desiderato il ban di nessuno io.
L'unica cosa che chiesi a Fedi, lui non me la concedette.
Ma non lo facevo per me, ma per un'altra persona.
Ripeto, Persa non ha ancora digerito la mia riammissione al forum. Io mi devo cautelare capisci?


----------



## contepinceton (5 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Persa e' uno degli utenti che ha contribuito maggiormente a questo forum, anche se non sempre concordo con lei, giustamente  ognuno ha la sua testa, il suo contributo e' sempre stato prezioso... IMHO
> 
> Non si puo' avere un forum in cui tutti pensano allo stesso modo, sarebbe la noia... son contenta ci siano utenti che mi mettono il dubbio, Persa e' sicuramente uno di questi... senza nulla togliere agli altri utenti.
> 
> Volesemo bbene va che non costa nulla.:carneval:


Non lo metto in dubbio.
Ecco vogliamoci bene, e non mettiamo sempre in cattiva luce un utente o gruppi di utenti solo per far felice Persa. 
Pensiamo con la nostra testa eh?


----------



## Grande82 (5 Agosto 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Gratuito?!?!?
> 
> Fatti non....:up:
> 
> ...


 ignorali, no? 
d'altronde da come la poni tu è come se dicessi che non ti ritieni degno di rispetto e 'ti abbassi' anche tu.
io evito di dare giudizi su 'chi ha iniziato signora maestra', semplicemente leggo e passo oltre, sentendomi nel giusto.


----------



## Grande82 (5 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ciò Grande io sono uno che è stato buttato fuori capisci?
> *E il mandante è lei Persa/Smaronata capisci?*
> Non ho mai desiderato il ban di nessuno io.
> L'unica cosa che chiesi a Fedi, lui non me la concedette.
> ...


 dopo certe uscite dovresti chiedere di cambiare da conte pinceton a servo pincy, perchè di meglio non meritano.
Non s'era detto 'scurdammoce 'o passato'? 
O serve solo da 'motto politico'?


----------



## Grande82 (5 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non lo metto in dubbio.
> Ecco vogliamoci bene, e non mettiamo sempre in cattiva luce un utente o gruppi di utenti solo per far felice Persa.
> Pensiamo con la nostra testa eh?


 qui io da due/tre giorni leggo solo un gruppo che dà addosso ad utenti specifici.
non ho mai letto persa dare addosso in modo personale a te, ma solo a quello che avevi scritto.
ho letto eteocle dare addosso a marì e gli ho detto di ignorare e non interfacciarsi, se riteneva, ma di evitare le offese.
leggo inq uesti giorni te, marì e oscuro dare addosso a fedifrago e persa e leggo fedifrago dare addosso ora a marì e a tuti dico: IGNORATEVI! 
chi mette in cattiva luce altri utenti? nelle ultime pagine solo tu verso persa... chi è che dovrebbe tutelarsi? capisci, COnte?:mexican:


----------



## tinkerbell (5 Agosto 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> qui io da due/tre giorni leggo solo un gruppo che dà addosso ad utenti specifici.
> non ho mai letto persa dare addosso in modo personale a te, ma solo a quello che avevi scritto.
> ho letto eteocle dare addosso a marì e gli ho detto di ignorare e non interfacciarsi, se riteneva, ma di evitare le offese.
> leggo inq uesti giorni te, marì e oscuro dare addosso a fedifrago e persa e leggo fedifrago dare addosso ora a marì e a tuti dico: IGNORATEVI!
> chi mette in cattiva luce altri utenti? nelle ultime pagine solo tu verso persa... chi è che dovrebbe tutelarsi? capisci, COnte?:mexican:


Guarda Grande...tra 30 secondi arriva qualcuno/a di qualsiasi fazione e ti dice "scusa, fatti da parte"...è già successo..
Anche perchè se non riescono a chiarirsi l'ignorarsi rimane l'unica strada praticabile!


----------



## contepinceton (5 Agosto 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> qui io da due/tre giorni leggo solo un gruppo che dà addosso ad utenti specifici.
> non ho mai letto persa dare addosso in modo personale a te, ma solo a quello che avevi scritto.
> ho letto eteocle dare addosso a marì e gli ho detto di ignorare e non interfacciarsi, se riteneva, ma di evitare le offese.
> leggo inq uesti giorni te, marì e oscuro dare addosso a fedifrago e persa e leggo fedifrago dare addosso ora a marì e a tuti dico: IGNORATEVI!
> chi mette in cattiva luce altri utenti? nelle ultime pagine solo tu verso persa... chi è che dovrebbe tutelarsi? capisci, COnte?:mexican:


Certo Piccola, io sono un nobile: colpisco sempre per davanti e mai di striscio. O peggio lavorando alle spalle. Ma hai ragione per oggi ho dato abbastanza:mexican:


----------



## Mari' (5 Agosto 2010)

*Ecco!*

Il suo fine/scopo e' di disturbare il forum ... si stava discutendo cosi bene e poi: PLAF arriva lo "squadristra" a rovinare tutto ... se non e' un troll lui non so chi altro portebbe esserlo :no:




Andiamo avanti ... dove eramo?


----------



## Irene (5 Agosto 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> qui io da due/tre giorni leggo solo un gruppo che dà addosso ad utenti specifici.
> non ho mai letto persa dare addosso in modo personale a te, ma solo a quello che avevi scritto.
> ho letto eteocle dare addosso a marì e gli ho detto di ignorare e non interfacciarsi, se riteneva, ma di evitare le offese.
> leggo inq uesti giorni te, marì e oscuro dare addosso a fedifrago e persa e leggo fedifrago dare addosso ora a marì e a tuti dico: IGNORATEVI!
> chi mette in cattiva luce altri utenti? nelle ultime pagine solo tu verso persa... chi è che dovrebbe tutelarsi? capisci, COnte?:mexican:


 
ciao Grande.. scusami.. io sono una nuova iscritta e pertanto non faccio  testo.. e premetto che di quello che scrive il Conte condivido se è tanto solo il 5%.. (e leggere questi ultimi post vs Persa.. diciamo che non c'è più neanche quel 5%..) non sto difendendo o accusando nessuno, li prendo solo come esempio per quello che tu dici nell'evidenziato..

ho letto reiterata questa frase di Persa: " io penso che tu sei scemo.." e altre versioni con più o meno gli stessi termini.. 
IMHO questo per me è un giudizio sulla persona, non sullo scritto..

avrei voluto intervenire da tempo su molti 3d interessanti.. ma il clima poco ospitale mi ha sempre fatto rinunciare.. 

penso che giustamente tu abbia preferito (come del resto ho fatto io..) evitare di leggere tutte le recenti diatribe.. non intendo crearne io.. volevo solo comunicare il mio disagio nel leggere certi scritti che non fanno onore a nessuno..

ti auguro una buona serata..
ciao
Irene


----------



## contepinceton (5 Agosto 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma quanto soiete invidiosi che uno abbia vita talmente piena e mondana da trovare giusto a quell'ora tempo di affacciarsi?:carneval:
> 
> Parla poi proprio quella che è qua a tutte le ore del giorno e della notte...visto che evidentemente non ha MAI nulla di meglio da fare!!!!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:carneval::carneval::carneval:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hosWIgyRLfI&feature=related


----------



## Mari' (5 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval:


*Che grande attore fu Salvo Randone!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2r-uGzP1SUQ​


----------



## Mari' (5 Agosto 2010)

*Randone e Volonte', che bravi!


*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NObaNoqumY8​


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Agosto 2010)

*A Duse...lassa perde...*



Mari' ha detto:


> Il suo fine/scopo e' di disturbare il forum ... *si stava discutendo cosi bene *e poi: PLAF arriva lo "squadristra" a rovinare tutto ... se non e' un troll lui non so chi altro portebbe esserlo :no:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma se son stato giorni senza considerarvi manco di striscio!!! :mrgreen:

E voi sempre ..fedi qui...fedi di là...non è che voi state invece facendo stalking? :mexican:

Dai, contenta che hai un pò di compagnia a quest'ora? 


 Ps. la solita aspirante respinta..



> se sapessi che questa disapprovazione fosse quella che ti fa bannare sarei la donna più felice della terra. impotente


Spiacente per deludere entrambe le aspettative!! :up:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=IT&v=JiAqxyGcors


----------



## Micia (6 Agosto 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Altra sorgente di polemiche: dare o non dare una spiegazione alla reputazione?



comunicazione.

le polemiche si interrompono qui.

Da oggi sei in vacanza.

Giovà, cosa hai mangiato a colazione stamane?


----------



## oscuro (6 Agosto 2010)

*Ahhh*

:rotfl:Adesso che fai minacci di querelarci per stalking?:rotfl:Stalking a chi?A un nick?:rotfl::rotfl:Ma la finisci o no di coprirti di ridicolo?:mrgreen:Vita mondana?:rotfl:Certo a giocare a scopetta...con 3 anziani....a parlare di problemi di prostata....e scorpacciate di viagra......ma falla finita:rotfl:!!!Hai 50 anni dico 50......per quanto ancora mi\ci tocca leggere ste 4 buffonate che scrivi?:rotfl:La sera vai a letto presto...una zaganella se ti riesce.....e un buon sonno....tanto possiam farne a meno...dei tuoi validissimi contributi....notturni!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Te ne vai te ne vai sti sempre quà....Credimi se spettasse a me da mò che t'avrei bannato....a te è l'amichetto tu...quello che hai fatto prendere sonoramente a calci nel sedere....!L'ammetto ti accompagni a belle persone....!!:rotfl:


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Agosto 2010)

*Sei noioso poveretto...*



oscuro ha detto:


> :rotfl:Adesso che fai minacci di querelarci per stalking?:rotfl:Stalking a chi?A un nick?:rotfl::rotfl:Ma la finisci o no di coprirti di ridicolo?:mrgreen:Vita mondana?:rotfl:Certo a giocare a scopetta...con 3 anziani....a parlare di problemi di prostata....e scorpacciate di viagra......ma falla finita:rotfl:!!!Hai 50 anni dico 50......per quanto ancora mi\ci tocca leggere ste 4 buffonate che scrivi?:rotfl:La sera vai a letto presto...una zaganella se ti riesce.....e un buon sonno....tanto possiam farne a meno...dei tuoi validissimi contributi....notturni!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Te ne vai te ne vai sti sempre quà....Credimi se spettasse a me da mò che t'avrei bannato....a te è l'amichetto tu...quello che hai fatto prendere sonoramente a calci nel sedere....!L'ammetto ti accompagni a belle persone....!!:rotfl:


Guarda che esser messo come te a 40 anni è ben peggio...:up:

Quanto all'andarmene piacerebbe a te...dove lo trovi scritto da parte mia...?

Su su ancora un pò di sviluppina e poi forse diventi grande!!


----------



## oscuro (6 Agosto 2010)

*Hai ragione*

Andandotene dimostreresti un pizzico di dignità.....:rotfl:ricordo ancora il tuo struggente comunicato di addio.....:rotfl::rotfl:!Vabbè infondo dai una nota di colore a questo posto....un cazzaro come te....è sempre fonte di sorrisi e prese per i fondelli!!!Vai a dormire....và...!!:up:


----------



## Mari' (6 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Randone e Volonte', che bravi!
> 
> 
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NObaNoqumY8​


​ 




A: " 06/08/2010 10:09 " di niente, figurati ... vorrei fare di piu'  .​ 
Grazie a te semmai. ​


----------



## Mari' (6 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> comunicazione.
> 
> le polemiche si interrompono qui.
> *
> ...



:sorpreso:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> comunicazione.
> 
> le polemiche si interrompono qui.
> 
> ...


Ho bevuto il mio solito cappuccino


----------



## Micia (6 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> :sorpreso:


Mari', dal ruolo, ma che avevi capito?


----------



## Micia (6 Agosto 2010)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Ho bevuto il mio solito cappuccino



ohhh bon.

la mia comunque era una pia illusione.

è molto molto carino il tuo avatarro.


----------



## Mari' (6 Agosto 2010)

Come mai la pagina 20 non si apre?

Quando clicco sul 20 mi riporta di nuova alla pagina 19


----------



## Mari' (6 Agosto 2010)

URZ cosa stai combinando 


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## tinkerbell (6 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Come mai la pagina 20 non si apre?
> 
> Quando clicco sul 20 mi riporta di nuova alla pagina 19


 Mhmmm...come la scena dle gatto in Matrix? quale pilloa hai preso Marì?


----------



## Mari' (6 Agosto 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Mhmmm...come la scena dle gatto in Matrix? quale pilloa hai preso Marì?


Quella di zucchero  :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (7 Agosto 2010)

*Furti di pagine*



Mari' ha detto:


> Come mai la pagina 20 non si apre?
> 
> Quando clicco sul 20 mi riporta di nuova alla pagina 19



Ribadisco: Mi manca la pagina n.20  di questo 3d, ho lettura solo fina a pagina 19.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ribadisco: Mi manca la pagina n.20  di questo 3d, ho lettura solo fina a pagina 19.


Ora c'è la 20. Bugghettino da qualche parte ... ma che problema c'è? :mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (7 Agosto 2010)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Ora c'è la 20. *Bugghettino da qualche parte ... ma che problema c'è?* :mrgreen:



Dipende URZ  diperde :carneval: , e non aggiungo altro :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (12 Agosto 2010)

Domani e' il gran giorno per questo sondaggio  .


----------



## tinkerbell (13 Agosto 2010)

Idem come nel post gemello? Mi chiedo: a chiinteressa dar motivazioni non attribuendosene la paternità? cui prodest nascondersi dietro al dito della menzogna, dell'accusa, dello sberleffo, dell'offesa, del "damoje - così esce"?
Mah...sarò stupida io...


----------



## Minerva (13 Agosto 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Idem come nel post gemello? Mi chiedo: a chiinteressa dar motivazioni non attribuendosene la paternità? cui prodest nascondersi dietro al dito della menzogna, dell'accusa, dello sberleffo, dell'offesa, del "damoje - così esce"?
> Mah...sarò stupida io...


non so, tink ...è un meccanismo che non m'interessa proprio nella sua totalità .che non seguo, non mi tocca e non m'interessa
mi spiace per le persone come te che in buona fede vorrebbero trovare il modo di partecipare in pace


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2010)

*evviva*

Hanno vinto i si!
Evviva la repubblica...
Evviva la libertà...
Evviva la reputazion...


----------



## Iris (13 Agosto 2010)

Chi è libero lo sottoscrive ciò che dice. Non si nasconde nell'anonimato.
E' un sistema questo che alimenta le combriccole, io dò un punto a te, tu a me...
Ma che cavolata...e lo scopo quale sarebbe? Impedire di scrivere a qualche utente?
Non condivido : ho letto post interessanti anche di utenti bannati, ed al contrario noie mortali da parte di utenti politicamente corretti.
E poi dove sarebbe la moderazione? In pubblico non ti posso dare dello stronzo, ma in privato, senza neanche firmarmi si.
La differenza tra un insulto segnalato ed uno in pm, o in pubblico non esiste. Sempre un insulto è...


----------



## Micia (13 Agosto 2010)

escludendo la noia che puo' suscitare una lettura, l'irritazione che puo' provocarne un altro, l'apprezzamento  di altri ancora...ora mi metto a fare il risotto con la zucca.


----------



## Abigail (13 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Chi è libero lo sottoscrive ciò che dice. Non si nasconde nell'anonimato.
> E' un sistema questo che alimenta le combriccole, io dò un punto a te, tu a me...
> Ma che cavolata...e lo scopo quale sarebbe? Impedire di scrivere a qualche utente?
> Non condivido : ho letto post interessanti anche di utenti bannati, ed al contrario noie mortali da parte di utenti politicamente corretti.
> ...


scegli tu l'emoticon che si prona che preferisci:up:


----------



## Iris (13 Agosto 2010)

rsetto:





Abigail ha detto:


> scegli tu l'emoticon che si prona che preferisci:up:


 
Questa..è in tema con l'estate... e le vacanze.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Chi è libero lo sottoscrive ciò che dice. Non si nasconde nell'anonimato.
> E' un sistema questo che alimenta le combriccole, io dò un punto a te, tu a me...
> Ma che cavolata...e lo scopo quale sarebbe? Impedire di scrivere a qualche utente?
> Non condivido : ho letto post interessanti anche di utenti bannati, ed al contrario noie mortali da parte di utenti politicamente corretti.
> ...


 Ma gli insulti in pubblico sono permessi.
Le conseguenze dipendono solo da quanti amici, reali o no, si hanno.


----------

